# New members



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

*Is there anyway new members can be preveted from registering or posting between say midnight and 6am.*

The last 2 mornings the forum has been full of spam from "new members" who have registered during the forum quiet time and posted 50 or more posts of shit whilst the forum moderators are sleeping. By implimenting this sort of restriction on new members you should prevent this sort of forum attack


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

We have a very active US contingent, so wouldn't want to block them from registering. Bear with us, we'll sort this sudden influx of spam.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> We have a very active US contingent, so wouldn't want to block them from registering. Bear with us, we'll sort this sudden influx of spam.


Kev

What I was suggesting is that any new members between midnight and 6am UK time do not get the authorisation email until 6am or can only make say 2 posts in the first 6 hours. Most spammers will not return on the second night.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > We have a very active US contingent, so wouldn't want to block them from registering. Bear with us, we'll sort this sudden influx of spam.
> ...


Ah I see what you are saying. Unfortunately the authorisation email is irrelevant in this case. The spammers use an automated injection of code that bypasses any authorastion process. The automated bot will inject code into thousands of forums that they find in Google. The bot is coded to seek out forum software and then exploit the vulnerabilities. It all happens in a matter of seconds.

For the time being I have switched off applicants with Gmail address, so that should stop the current batch of bots which I have seen are hardcoded with Gmail addresses to signup with.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the explanation Kev, I assumed it was some person in a sweaty back street Internet Cafe peddling these posts to as many forums as possible during a time when they know that moderation is at it lowest (early hours) and being paid a pittance towards their next "fix" or meal.


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Try adding a couple of additional forum / TT specific questions on sign-up that are hard for a bot to answer correctly.

EG. 'What three letter acronym described Direct Shift Gearbox'


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

What I was suggesting is that any new members between midnight and 6am UK time do not get the authorisation email until 6am or can only make say 2 posts in the first 6 hours. Most spammers will not return on the second night.[/quote]
Ah I see what you are saying. Unfortunately the authorisation email is irrelevant in this case. The spammers use an automated injection of code that bypasses any authorastion process. The automated bot will inject code into thousands of forums that they find in Google. The bot is coded to seek out forum software and then exploit the vulnerabilities. It all happens in a matter of seconds.

For the time being I have switched off applicants with Gmail address, so that should stop the current batch of bots which I have seen are hardcoded with Gmail addresses to signup with.

[/quote]
Or are you a smack head spammer?
cheers
jon(not a smack head spammer,by the way)

Try adding a couple of additional forum / TT specific questions on sign-up that are hard for a bot to answer correctly.

EG. 'What three letter acronym described Direct Shift Gearbox'[/quote]


----------

